# Ayuda con monitor DELL D1028L



## cdbular (Oct 6, 2005)

Tengo u  problema con el monitor, cuando lo apago duranto mucho tiempo, digamos un tiempo mayor a 5 horas el monitor molesta para prender y tengo que activar y desactivar muchas veces el suiche de encendido para que alfin pernda, el problema no es el suiche ya que lo he revisado. Qué podrá ser? Parece algún problema en el circuito de encendido como si inicialmente no proprocionará suficiente voltaje al tubo, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Condor (Oct 11, 2005)

¿Chequeaste los filtros de la fuente?, en ocaciones estos funcionan mal en frio. Me ha pasado con modelos de otras marcas.

Suerte.


----------



## DEMONIOBLANCO (Oct 20, 2005)

Si pienso lo mismo, chequea los filtros de la fuente. Es muy probable que se solucione el problema.


----------



## Mavila (Oct 22, 2005)

creo que deberias empezar revisando las soldaduras de los componentes de fuente casi siempre ocasionan este tipo de problemas, mejor seria resoldarlos sin ocasionar chispazos  para eso deberias descargar los capacitores de fuente con una R de 5-10 ohmios por 10 watts.
suerte


----------

